# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ٨ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم الثلاثاء 8 أكتوبر 2019م

صحيفة الصدى 

 سباق سعودي جزائري للفوز بخدمات التش 
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للسوكرتا اليوم،، ويعسكر بعد مران الغد 
الاستئنافات توجه ضربة قاضية لمجلس الهلال وتطالب بفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير 
محمد موسى الكندو : جمعية النظام الأساسي قائمة في موعدها ولا إتجاه لتعديلها 

صحيفة الزعيم 

إعلام الهلال : المصنقرال وسيبا  ( مواسير ) عجيبة 
صحافة الكاردينال : المدرب  ( وداعيه ) و ( الأزرق ما فيه رجال )
رابطة قطر تكمل ترتيبات ورشة الأربعاء،،، (الزعيم) تورد مخرجات لجنة التنقيح 
رئيس الفهود في تصريحات نوعية للزعيم : مولانا جمال : تلاحمت الجماهير وكان النصر الكبير 
الانتصار على الهلال لم يبطرنا والمسيرة ستتواصل بنفس القوة.

.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: علينا زيادة الجرعات البدنية للاعبين
.
.
أوضح المدير الفني للمريخ آيت عبد الملك أنّه سيعمل على رفع معدلات التمارين البدنية للاعبيه في المرحلة المقبلة لحاجتهم لها.

وقال الجزائري آيت في تصريحاتٍ للموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الأثنين” إنّه لا يعلم الكثير عن منافسه حي العرب بورتسودان، مشيرًا إلى أنّ سيعمل على دراسته من خلال مشاهدته قبل المباراة.

و”الخميس”، سيواجه المريخ نظيره حي العرب بورتسودان ضمن المباراة المؤجلة من المرحلة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

ويحتّل المريخ المركز  الثامن في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد ست نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيز : رمضان افضل لاعبي المريخ والأخطاء قصمت ظهر المريخ!
.
.
تحدث كابتن محمد الفاتح رابح  بشفافية كعادته عن مباراة المريخ والوداد التى فاز فيها الأخير ب هدفين للا شي برسم كاس محمد السادس للاندية العربية قائلا: " خسارة الاحمر كانت متوقعة من واقع الفروقات بين الفريقين فى التجهيزات للمباراة من ناحية،والغيابات من ناحية اخرى " وكانت ظروف المريخ صعبة ف الفترة الأخيرة إقالة الجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة بالإضافة إلى تواجد معظم لاعبي المريخ مع المنتخب. وواصل طبيز حديثه "اهداف الوداد جاءت بسبب الأخطاء التنظيمية وعدم إجادة التغطية العكسية وتمركز اللاعبين لم يكن جيدا " وأضاف " ابو عشرين استقبل هدفين خروج خاطئ فى الأول وعدم مواجهة فى الثاني " ومن ناحيته أثنى محمد الفاتح على رمضان عجب ووصفة بالأفضل فى المباراة . وكان الفريقان تعادلا إيجابيا ب أم درمان 1/1 ليودع المريخ البطولة من دور آل 32 بعد أن وصل ل نصف نهائي النسخة الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمشاركة لافته للشباب 
الأحمر يوالي تحضيراته الجادة للسوكرتا
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء  الأثنين حصة تدريبية جادة بملعبه بأمدرمان وسط حضور لافت لعناصر فريق الشباب وبمشاركة ثمانية عشر لاعبا من الفريق الأول، وقد أشرف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الجزائري آيت الله عبدالملك والثنائي جمال أبوعنجة  المدرب العام وحامد بريمة  مدرب الحراس على المران الذي إنطلق في الساعة السادسة والنصف بحركات إحماء مختلفة أعقبها تدرب على الكرة بعد أن أجريت تقسيمة بين اللاعبين وشهد المران عودة قوية لمتوسط ميدان المريخ ضياء الدين محجوب العائد من الإصابة  التي تعرض لها في ختام الموسم الماضي امام النجم الساحلي في نصف نهائي البطولة العربية، وقد أعقب التمرين على الكرة تدريبات بدنية قوية ومستحدثة أشرف عليها الجزائري الذي بدأ واضحا تركيزه على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية لجميع اللاعبين وفي جانب أخر أشرف حارس المريخ الإسطوري حامد بريمة على تمرين ثلاثي الحراسة ابو عشرين ومنجد ومحمد المصطفى، وقد شاهد الثنائي رمضان عجب وعماد الصيني المران من الخارج ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته القوية لمواجهة حي العرب التي ستجرى بالقلعة الحمراء الخميس المقبل.هذا وقد شهد المران حضور إداري كبير ضم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عمرمحمد عبدالله وعلي اسد وهيثم الرشيد وانس نصر الدين مدير الكرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إكتمال الترتيبات لتجمع المنتخب الأول بالجمعة لمواجهة تنزانيا
إكتملت كافة الترتيبات الخاصة بتجمع المنتخب الوطني الأول يوم الجمعة المقبل الموافق للحادي عشر من أكتوبر الجاري ، وكان الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم السوداني قد اوضح أن التجمع لمواجهة تنزانيا سيكون في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك لمواجهة التنزاني في الثامن عشر من ذات الشهر باستاد المريخ، وابان حالد بخيت ان التجمع سيكون بذات العناصر التي تواجدت في مواجهتي تشاد في تمهيدي تصفيات كاس العالم، ومباراة الذهاب أمام تنزانيا في دار السلام التي جرت يوم 22 سبتمبر الماضي بالمرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين (شان) الكاميرون 2021م، والتي تقدم فيها صقور الجديان بهدف ياسر مزمل.. ويأمل صقور الجديان في الاستفادة من الدعم الجماهيري الكبير وتسخير عاملي الأرض والجمهور للتواجد في نهائيات الشأن للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد أن احرزوا البرونزية في النسخة الاخيرة بالمغرب 2018م ، وهي المشاركة الثانية إذ كانت الأولى في 2011م بالسودان والتي تم فيها إحراز البرونزية أيضا ..

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجتماع الجزائري وابو عنجة يضع النقاط علي الحروف

 عقد المدرب الجزائري ايت عبد الملك اجتماعاً مع المدرب العام الجديد الكابتن جمال ابو عنجة في حضور نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن هيثم الرشيد.



وتم خلال الاجتماع التاكيد علي الدور الكبير الذي سيلعبه الجهاز الفني في دفع عجلة الفريق واستقراره خلال الفترة القادمة .. واطلع الجزائري ايت عبد الملك خلال الاجتماع علي السيرة الذاتية المتميزة للمدرب العام الجديد جمال ابو عنجة والذي رحب بالعمل مع المدير الفني الجزائري وأكد التعاون المثمر وصولاً الي الهدف الاسمي وهو تحقيق الغايات المنشودة سواء علي الصعيد الداخلي او الخارجي خلال العام القادم.

يذكر ان المدير الفني الجزائري طلب خلال الجلسة  من القطاع الرياضي مده بالبرنامج الكامل الخاص بمواجهات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك حتي يتسني له وضع الخطة الكاملة لمشوار الفريق.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظهور نجم المحور الدولي في مران المريخ بعد غيبة طويلة.
.
.
شهد مران المريخ مساء اليوم الاثنين مشاركة نجم المحور الدولي ضياء الدين محجوب بعد تعافيه من إصابة بقطع في الأربطة المتقاطعة كان قد تعرض لها أثناء مباراة الفريق أمام النجم الساحلي في الموسم الماضي من نسخة بطولة الشيخ زايد للأندية العربية.

وأجرى المريخ حصة تدريبية في ملعبه بأم درمان وسط بمشاركة ثمانية عشر لاعبا تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الجزائري آيت الله عبد الملك والثنائي جمال أبو عنجة المدرب العام وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس.
ويستعد المريخ لمباراته أمام حي العرب الخميس المقبل لحساب الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب العام للمريخ يطالب الجماهير بمساندة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة
.
.
وجّه الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام للمريخ رسالة إلى جماهير المريخ أكد من خلالها عزمهم على العمل من أجل الكيان الكبير المريخ الحب العظيم مطالباً الجماهير بالاحتشاد ومساندة الفريق في الفترة المقبلة والوقوف إلى جانب اللاعبين من أجل تحفيزهم ورفع روحهم المعنوية بعد الخروج من البطولة العربية، وقال: كلنا رأينا الظروف الصعبة التي مرت على الفريق والمعاناة الكبيرة في الحصول على قائمة مختلفة لكل مباراة من واقع الإصابات التي ضربت اللاعبين، نتمنى أن يتفهم الجميع هذه المواقف وأن يعودوا إلى العشق الأبدي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد آدم:بيبو  
الخروج حزين وعازمون على التعويض في بطولتي الدوري الممتاز والكأس
.
.
استطاعت الصدى أن تستنطق نجم دفاع الفرقة الحمراء أحمد آدم بيبو العائد مع بعثة الفريق من المغرب بعد أن أدى الفريق مباراة الرد وخسرها بهدفين نظيفين وخرج على أثر النتيجة من البطولة العربية آخر المشاركات الخارجية للفرقة الحمراء، وتحدث والحسرة بادية عليه من جراء خروج الفريق خالي الوفاض من المشاركات الخارجية، وأكد أحمد آدم عزمهم كلاعبين على تعويض ما فاتهم في الموسم الحالي، وأكد أنهم كلاعبين يتمنون عودة جميع زملائهم الغائبين وكذلك التوفيق والسداد للمدينة،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو يكشف لـ”باج نيوز” موعد عمومية انتخابات المجلس الجديد
 باج نيوز  

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قال القيادي بمجلس المريخ محمد موسى الكندو في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ إجراء انتخابات للأتيان بمجلسٍ جديد سيكون بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي بشهرٍ واحد، مشيرًا إلى أنّ مجلسه زاهدُ في الاستمرار.

وأوضح الكندو أنّ جمعية النظام الأساسي ستشهد تكوين اللجان العدلية للانتخابات، المتمثّلة في لجنة الانتخابات والاستئنافات توطئةً لعقد جمعية انتخابية.

وينتظر أنّ تعقد في الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري جمعية عمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي بحسب ما أعلن النادي مؤخرًا.

وأضاف” كلّ الترتيبات اكتملت بخصوص الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي وسيتمّ عقد ورشة الأربعاء المقبل تسبق الجمعية العمومية”.

ويعاني مجلس المريخ الحالي من ضغوطاتٍ جماهيرية كبيرة في الفترة الأخيرة، تطالب برحيله الجماعي بسبب ما وصفته بتردي الأوضاع في النادي مؤخرًا.

وغادر المريخ مسابقتي أبطال أفريقيا وكأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال من الأدوار التمهيدية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين

اتركوا  نظام المريخ لعمومية المريخ

* ظللت أتابع عن كثب محاولات تعديل النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ الجارية الآن وتوثقت من حجم التشويه الذي تقوم به اللجنة المشتركة الحالية بين مجلس فاقد السند الجماهيري ولجنة اعتبرت نفسها وصية على جماهير المريخ وجل أعضائها من الاقطاب فشلوا من قبل في إدارة النادي وهربوا من المسؤولية وفاقد الشيء لايعطيه..
* مايتم الآن،، يتم على عجل وطال معظم بنود النظام الاساسي الرئيسية الخاصة بكينونة النادي واعضائه وهذا هو الذي يهمنا أما فيما يخص مواكبته لنظام الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم فتلك مجرد عملية نسخ ولزق ولا تحتاج لاجتهاد..
* اتركوا تعديل النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ فهي صاحبة الحق الوحيد في تعديله واقراره واعتماده..
* على الجمعية العمومية أن تعتمد النسخة التي اعدتها اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ وهي الجهة الوحيدة المخول لها اعداد مسودة للنظام وتم ذلك ونوقشت من قبل في اكثر من ورشة وتم الأخذ بتوصيات الحضور.. 
* وعلى أعضاء الجمعية العمومية ممارسة حقهم كاملا في ذلك وليتحلوا بالمسؤولية والتأني في مناقشة هذا الموضوع الهام حتى ولو سهروا فيه حتى الصباح والأهم من ذلك الحرص على الحضور لاتمام نصاب الثلثين اللازم لقيام الجمعية..

* لاوصي على جماهير المريخ الا جماهير المريخ..
* والنسخ المشوه الذي يجري تعديله الآن لايمثل جماهير المريخ..
* عضوية الجمعية العمومية صاحبة الحق والقرار الاول والأخير في تعديل النظام الأساسي المعد من قبل اللجنة القانونية بالنادي، بندا بندا ولا تقبل املاءات من أحد حتى يأتي النظام الجديد مواكبا لتطلعاتها..

#السودان_الحكم_المدني
#تحديات_الفتره_الانتقاليه
#حكومة_حمدوك
#تنظيف_مفاصل_الدوله
#تحقيق_اهداف_ثورتنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تعديل مسودة النظام الاساسي فى الاحمر تختتم اعمالها 
.
.
عكفت لجنة تعديل مسودة النظام الاساسي المكونة من رموز واقطاب المريخ واعضاء مبادرة المريخ اولا وهم السيد نادر مالك ودكتور هاشم الهدية وسعادة الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم واخرون واعضاء مجلس الادارة متمثلين في علي اسد والكندو اجتماعات متواصلة ويومية طيلة الايام الماضية
وقد ختمت اعمالها اليوم علي ان تقوم الورشة بمناقشة المسودة والمقترحات والتعديلات الني تمت اضافتها
من ابرز هذه التعديلات :

سحب شرط الاقامة لكسب العضوية ليتمكن مريخاب الولايات والمهجر من كسب العضوية ودعم خزينة النادي

تحديد قيمة ظ¢ظ ظ  جنيه للعضوية لمحاربة العضوية المستجلبة

تحديد مقعد للمراة ومقعد للشباب في عضوية المجلس

اضافة اللونين الاسود والاخضر للشعار حتي تتوسع دائرة الرعابة والاستثمار والدعاية

في حالة استقالة احد الضباط الاربعة تتم الدعوة لجمعية عمومية لاختيار العضو او الاعضاء المستقيلين

يتم انتخاب لجنة الانتخابات من الجمعية العمومية ومدتها اربعة سنوات

يتم اختيار اللجان العدلية بواسطة الجمعية العمومية

يشترط اكتساب عضوية نادي المريخ للجان التنغيذية للروابط التشجيعية

تحديد الجمعية العمومية لتعقد في شهر فبراير لتتمكن العضوية الجديدة من المشاركة لانتخاب مجلسها الجديد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرئيسيةالرياضةاخبار
120*1135 Eltayeb_Salih_Banners

قرار المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة لنادي الهلال
اخبارالرئيسية
قرار جديد من الاستئنافات تجاه الهلال بشأن خطاب المفوضية

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات قرارًا قضى بشطب طلب مجلس نادي الهلال بإيقاف خطوة مفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير.

وقالت لجنة الاستئنافات إنّها تؤيّد قرار المفوضية بفتح أبواب النادي بأعجل ما تيّسر.

وفي السادس عشر من سبتمبر الجاري، وجّه المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة مجلس الهلال بفتح الأبواب أمام الأعضاء، مانحًا مهلة لأسبوعٍ وذلك على خلفية الدفع بمذكرة من أنصاره احتجاجًا على إغلاق دار النادي أمامهم لـ”4â€³ أعوام.

وأكّدت المفوضية أنّها ستقوم بفتح أبواب النادي خلال الساعات المقبلة حال لم يستجب المجلس للقرار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم موسى آدم يحكي تفاصيل هروبه من الملعب 
ومطاردة الجماهير له في احدي مباريات دوري كرة القدم.
.
.
تابع كثيرون مقطع فيديو بات شهيراً لحكم كرة قدم سوداني من منطقة العيلفون، وهو يهرب من ساحة الملعب، بعد مطاردة جماهير غاضبة له، وتعديهم عليه بالحجارة.

لكن قليلين يعرفون القصة الحقيقية للحكم عثمان آدم، وما جرى فعلاً خلال مباراة فريقي مريخ العيلفون وبدر أم ضوابان في مسابقة الكأس التي حولتها مشاهد المطاردة والفيديو إلى مباراة شهيرة.
الحكم الضحية، واسمه بالكامل عثمان آدم موسى آدم، تحدث بحسب ”سكاي نيوز عربية” وكشف تفاصيل ما جرى في المباراة التي سارت عادية حتى الدقيقة 66 التي شهدت انقلاباً مأساوياً في أحداثها.

احتسب آدم هدفاً رابعاً لفريق بدر ليواجه باحتجاجات عارمة بدعوى عدم صحته، قبل أن يقتحم لاعبو وإداريو مريخ العيلفون الملعب، ويجد نفسه محاطاً بالمعترضين.
وقال آدم: “حاولت تجنب تلك الاحتجاجات بالتوجه صوب المنطقة الفنية، لكنني واجهت اعتداء من الجماهير بالحجارة”.

وأوضح أنه فكر في الخروج ركضاً من الملعب تفادياً لتلك الاعتداءات لكنها تواصلت خارجه أيضاً، إذ لاحقه البعض قذفاً بالحجارة، في لقطة أثارت استياء عشاق كرة القدم.
وكشف الحكم السوداني أنه على قناعة تامة بقراره، الذي طبق فيه قانون كرة القدم بشكل صحيح، ولذلك فإنه لم يشعر بالظلم، لكنه تأثر نوعاً ما بسبب ما حدث، قبل أن يراجع نفسه متذكراً أن تلك هي حال كرة القدم في السودان، “وإذا أردت أن تسير في تلك المهنة فعليك أن تتحمل”.

وأكد آدم ثقته التامة في الاتحاد السوداني، واللجنة الفنية، ولجنة الانضباط، وتمنى أن تكون حادثته “آخر حادثة” من ذلك النوع في ملاعب كرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى السلك
بابكر سلك
سلمان ودوري الحسان 
.
.
*المتابع لثورتنا يجد فيها كثير من الدلائل والمؤشرات التي تفيد مشاركة كل قطاعات الشعب فيها .
*حتى الذين ركبوا قطار الثورة بعد )حداشر( أبريل سمحنا ليهم.
*أفسحنا لهم المجال لما صدقوا.
*فأعلنوا عن أنفسهم ثورجية.
*ونسوا بل تناسوا مواقفهم من الثورة حتى لحظة السقوط المبارك.
*لم نقبلهم ونفسح لهم المجال لأننا عورة.
*أو لأننا نسينا.
*أو لأنهم غشونا.
*ولكن أفسحنا لهم المجال لأن في ذلك استقطاب لهم.
*عساهم يتركوا ماكانوا عليه ويسهموا في بناء الوطن معانا نحنا الثورجية ديل.
*المهم
*من التوب الأبيض.
*وتسريحة المساير.
*وتغيير لغة الخطابة.
*وعلو كعب كلمة كفاءات.
*كنت أرى إخوتنا الجمهوريين في قلب الحدث.
*وكنت أشتم رائحتهم من خلال عطر الحرية الذي فاح.
*فأن صدق احساسي.
*ماغريب عليهم الدور الوطني.
*وإن خاب احساسي أين أنتم منا يا أحبة؟
*المهم
*دوري النسوة مفروض بالزامية الإتحاد الدولي.
*البعض قبله.
*والبعض يعارض من منطلق ديني وطبيعة المرأة.
*طيب سباحة المرأة كيف؟
*باسكت بول المرأة كيف؟
*كرة المرأة الطايرة كيف؟؟
*ألعاب قوى الحرائر كيف؟؟
*القفز بالزانة..؟
*وووب علي زي ماقالت ماما أميرة.
*ده كلو هين المصارعة كيف؟
*إذن يمكننا أن نأقلم الأشياء مع ديننا وعاداتنا دون أن ننصب المشانق.
*وقالوا لي أحدهم كفر وزيرتنا.
*فهل يستطع أحدهم ذلك أن يكفر الملك سلمان لإعلانه انطلاق دوري الحسان؟.
*أيها الناس
*حرب معلنة.
*وحرب مخفية.
*تشن الحرب على وزيرتنا.
*وكل محارب ليهو منطلقو.
*السدنة في.
*والداير يسيطر على الوزيرة في.
*والداير الوزيرة تصحبه في مسيرتها لأجل تكوين سيرة ذاتية في.
*والأتعود يعيش حول المسؤولين في.
*ووصيتي لوزيرتنا الشابة.
*قشة ماتعتر ليك.
*والعندو شيء كان سواه لي رقبتو.
*وعلقي على أكتافك يافطة.
*أكتبي فيها
*لا التهديد ولا التملق يمكنكم على هذه الأكتاف التسلق.
*أيها الناس
*تم عرض النظام الأساسي مية مرة على المئات.
*قالوا ماكفاية وأمة المريخ أكبر من القلة والجهلة الذين ناقشوا النظام الأساسي.
*أسي بقوا حداشر موكل إليهم الأمر.
*فهل أمة المريخ حداشر يا أسد؟؟
*أم أنه أمل جديد للبقاء فترة جديدة على الكراسي؟
*أيها الناس
*في النظام الأساسي فقرة تجمد عضوية المتهم إلى حين اثبات براءته.
*الحتة دي سوداكال عارفها؟
*أها بتغيروها بعبارة المدان ولا بتمشوها كده؟
*لأنو النظام الأساسي المفصل على مقاس سوداكال حسب قول البعض أول مايضر يضر بسوداكال نفسه.
*الترزي يظهر شال المقاس غلط.
*أيها الناس
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
*أها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت ياوالينا
*المطرة هبطرش
*بالله الفاسدين كانوا حتى مطرتنا بايعنها..!
*الله لا عادهم
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال أنهم يستنكرون ماكانوا يقومون به عادي.
وإلى لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب يعود الي المريخ.
.
.
قالت مصادر عالية الثقة ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اصدر قرار بتعيين كابتن المريخ السابق فيصل العجب مديرا للكرة بالنادي في الفترة القادمة وقال المصدر ان المجلس سوف يعلن عن القرار رسميا خلال الساعات القادمة بعد ان اقال خيري في الفترة الماضية وكشف المصدر ان اتصالات تمت بين العجب ومجلس المريخ في الفترة الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات جوهرية في باب " العضوية" تنصف مريخاب المهجر والولايات
.
.
تشير معلومات مؤثوقة تشير الي ان اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي التي كونها مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ أعتمدت بعض التعديلات في باب العضوية بمشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي.

وبحسب المصادر فان اللجنة الموسعة امنت علي ضرورة فتح الباب علي مصراعيه لمشاركة مريخاب المهجر بالاضافة الي المريخاب بالولايات والاقاليم السودانية المختلفة في نيل عضوية النادي مع التاكيد علي وضع لوائح لتنظيم عمل العضوية..

وبحسب مصدر مؤثوق فان التعديلات التي ينتظر تقديمها في المسودة التي ستطرح خلال ورشة " الاربعاء" المرتقبة ستتيح لمريخاب الخارج نيل عضوية النادي والتمتع بحق المشاركة في الجمعيات العمومية المختلفة وفق الشروط المعروفة ..

وتركت التعديلات الباب مفتوحاً امام اللجنة المسئولة عن ملف العضوية لتحديد رسوم نيل العضوية بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر والعملات التي يتم تحصيل المبالغ بها كما تركت الباب ايضاً موارباً امام اللجنة المسئولة لتحديد الكيفية التي سيتم من خلالها التصويت في الانتخابات بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر الحاصلين علي عضوية النادي..

وقال مصدر ان القرارات التي اعتمدتها اللجنة الموسعة لمشروع النظام الاساسي من شانها ان تصب في مصلحة الكيان وهي تاريخية لجهة انها تفتح الباب امام جميع مريخاب الخارج ومريخاب الولايات في دفع عجلة النادي الي الامام عبر المساهمة بالراي والمال في المحافظة علي الاستقرار الاداري والمالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصفيات افريقيا لكاس العالم 2022 ( النظام الجديد ، تصنيف المنتخبات ، موعد المباريات ، القنوات الناقلة للمباريات )



بعد الانتهاء من الدور التمهيدي ندخل الان على دور المجموعات 40 منتخب سيتم تقسيمهم على 10 مجموعات كل مجموعة 4 منتخبات كل مجموعة سيلعبون فيما بينهم ذهاب واياب وفي النهاية يتاهل اصحاب الصدارة من كل مجموعة الى المرحلة النهائية يعني 10 منتخبات وهذه 10 منتخبات سيتم توزيعهم بشكل كل منتخبين يلعبون مع بعضهم والفائز منهم في الذهاب والاياب يتاهل مباشرة الى كاس العالم 2022 يعني في النهاية 5 منتخبات ستتاهل عن قارة افريقيا


 تصنيف المنتخبات 

التصنيف الأول : السنغال ، تونس ، نيجيريا ، الجزائر ، المغرب ، مصر ، غانا ، الكاميرون ، الكونغو الديمقراطية ، كوت ديفوار .

التصنيف الثاني منتخبات : مالي وبوركينا فاسو وجنوب إفريقيا وكاب فيردي وغينيا وأوغندا وزامبيا وبنين والجابون والكونغو برازفيل .

التصنيف الثالث منتخبات : مدغشقر وليبيا وموريتانيا وكينيا وإفريقيا الوسطى والنيجر وأنجولا وزيمبابوي وموزمبيق وناميبيا

 التصنيف الرابع منتخبات : تنزانيا وغينيا الإستوائية وتوجو والسودان ورواندا وغينيا بيساو ومالاوي وإثيوبيا وليبيريا وجيبوتي

 الجدول الزمني للمباريات 

الجولة الاولى 23 و 31 مارس 2020
الجولة الثانية 1 و 9 يونيو 2020
الجولتين الثالثة والرابعة 22 و 30 مارس 2021
الجولة الخامسة 30 اغسطس و 7 سبتمبر 2021
الجولة السادسة 4 و 12 اكتوبر 2021

المرحلة النهائية 8 و 16 نوفمبر 2021


القنوات الناقلة

الاتحاد الافريقي اعطى كل بلد افريقي بنقل مبارياته على ارضه

قنوات Arena sport الصربية
قنوات fox sport الهولندية
قنوات super sport الالبانية
قنوات Arena sport الكرواتية
بي ان القطريه 

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * رسميًا.. توتنهام يفقد لوريس حتى نهاية العام
 * ليون يقيل مدربه بعد الخسارة أمام غريمه سانت إيتيان
 * سامبدوريا الايطالي يقيل مدربه دي فرانشيسكو
 * برشلونة يخوض معركة لإشراك ديمبلي في الكلاسيكو
 * ذا صن: اليونايتد لا لديه النية للإبقاء على سانشيز بعد نهاية إعارته لإنتر
 * أياكس يفتح باب انتقال فان دي بيك لريال مدريد
 * فان بيرسي يُطلق سهام النقد على سولسكاير
 * كومان يعتزم إجراء تغييرات على تشكيلة هولندا
 * فساد الفيفا يزج برئيس اتحاد السلفادور للسجن
 * ‏رسمياً | لقاء البرازيل و الأرجنتين في 15 نوفمبر ضمن فعاليات موسم الرياض
 * بايرن ميونخ يرفض انضمام هيرنانديز لمنتخب فرنسا ذلك بأن اللاعب يعاني من الإصابة
 * رسميًا.. برشلونة يُقيل فالديز من الجهاز الفني لفريق الشباب
 * فلامنجو يعزز صدارته للدوري البرازيلي
 * بوكا جونيورز يتفوق على ديفينسا بالدوري الأرجنتيني
 * دي خيا يعترف بانهيار مانشستر يونايتد
 * نيفيل يطالب بالصبر على سولسكاير
 * فان دايك: لا نهتم بفارق النقاط مع السيتي
 * فينجر: سأحسم قراري بشأن منصب مهم قريبًا
 * فاسكيز يقلل من تأثير رحيل رونالدو عن الريال
 * رئيس الأرجنتين: يجب نزع فتيل التوتر قبل إياب السوبر كلاسيكو
 * بونوتشي: تعاملنا مع إنتر ميلان بثقة وتواضع
 * ديبالا: الفوز على إنتر سيبقى في أذهان الجماهير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - التأهيلي :
 * ويالدستون (-- : --) بريستول مانور فارم الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * هيرفورد يونايتد (-- : --) تامورث الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * بورس و بيتسيا (-- : --) كانفي ايلاند الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * سلوغ (-- : --) شيبنهام الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * ويستون (-- : --) كينغستونيان الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الجزائري 🇩🇿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * القسنطيني (-- : --) شبيبة القبائل الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3

 * وفاق سطيف (-- : --) جمعية أولمبي الشلف الساعة : 21:15 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - التأهيلي :
 * جلويسيستير ستي (1 : 3) ويتبي
——————————————
 ◄ كأس البرتغال 🇵🇹 - دور 2 :
 * بينافييل (1 : 3) سبورتينغ براغا
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 عندما يـبطبـط الأســد 
 × قال السيد علي أسد أن خروج فريق نادي المريخ من البطولة العربية المحببة  للأحمر، هي مسئولية كل مكونات المريخ وقال هي مسئولية الإدارة واللاعبين  والجمهور، والحمد لله الرجل م يقل الإعلام والصحافة الحمراء، ولم يقل  الجهاز الفني كمان.
 ×ما قاله علي أسد كلام خارم بارم لا يخرج عن شخص متابع و متجزر في القرار الإداري، إلا إذا كان يريد تغبيش وتكذيب الوقائع المعيشة.
 × كنت أشيد دائما بالرجل وأصغه بأنه واضح وشجاع ويحدث باستمرار عما يدور  وما يريد فعله هو ومن معه في المجلس الأحمر، لكن الرجل بالأمس خذلني كثيرا  وهو يحمل الكافة وزر الخروج العربي المر.
 × الرأي عندي هو، أن علي أسد  لم يكن صادقا البت مع ذاته، ولا مع جمهور النادي العريض وهو يقول مثل هذا  الكلام الذي لا يصدقه من به صمم وعمى بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 × راعي الضأن في  خلاء الكبابيش البعيد يفقه تماما أن مجلس المريخ يرفض كل عون وسند يأتيه  من العشاق ويتعامل بصفوية قبيحة مع من يريد خدمة ونجاح للنادي.
 × نسأل  علي أسد كيف تلوم جمهور الأحمر وأنت لا تقوم بعملك كما ينبغي، وكيف تريد من  الجمهور ان يلتف حول الفريق وأنت تظلم لاعبي الفريق حتى وصل بهم الحال  للإضراب والعصيان الصريح؟
 × الجمهور ليس قطيع نياق حتى ينسق خلق العلف أو يرقل أمام صاحب السوط الفرطاق.
 × جمهور الأحمر جمهور متحضر وراق، ويعرف متى يلتف حول فريقه وهو لا يفعل  ذلك إذا لم يجد أذن صاغية وعقول فاتحة وقولب حاضنة لما يريده ويقوله  ويرتضيه، وهو جمهور لا يتعدى حدوده أبدا أبدا.
 × كل ما يصيب الفريق  الأحمر من ضرر وأذى يقع على رقاب علي أسد ورفاقه، الذين تعاملوا في معظم  الملفات بلا ضمير حي أو غيرة نحو النادي العظيم، بل ظلوا يكايدون ويكابرون  في أشياء لا تحتمل.
 × لو قال أسد المسئولية على المجلس والإعلام وصمت  لقلنا صدق ، ولكن أن يتهم العشاق بالتقصير والضن، وهو يعلم أن جمهور المريخ  لا ينادى أو يجفز لمساندة ودعم فريقه والمواقف مشهودة ومحفوظة.
 × خروج  المريخ سببه الأول والأخير هو المجلس ولا غيره، أنتم يا علي أسد من أخفقتم  في علاج الغربال حتى يلحق بزملائه في مثل هذه المناسبات، وأنتم من باع  بكري لفريق أقل قامة ومكانة من المريخ بثمن بخس، وأنتم من أقلتم إبراهومة  في وقت حرج ، وأتيتم بمغمور ليقود الفريق للمحرقة ولكن ربنا ستر.
 ×  خلاصة القول والرأي هو، المريخ خرج من البطولة الأفريقية وتابع الهوان في  البطولة العربية، وكل هذا يحدث بسبب تعاملكم الضعيف مع الملفات الضرورية،  ولن تستطيعوا أن تفعلوا أكثر من ذلك، لأنه لا مال عندكم ولا خيل تهدونها يا  أسد، وكل الشئون محبوسة هناك في كوبر، فكيف تلوم الجمهور المكلوم؟
 ذهبيــــــــــــــــــات 
 × علي أسد يتحدث بلا روية ولا ندرك ماذا يريد من مثل هذا الكلام غير المسئول؟
 × نأمل أن تنجح لجنة صياغة وتعديل مسودة النظام الأساس لتعقد الجمعية لإجازته.
 × التوافق على النظام الأساس أهم خطوة في مسار تعديل حال النادي المعوج.
 × التوافق على الناظم الأساس وإجازته يعمي انتهاء مرحلة التيه بالنادي الكبير، والعود للجمعية العمومية في كل كبيرة وصغيرة.
 × نكرر مطلبنا بإضافة مواد تؤمن منصب الرئاسة حتى لا يكون مغبرا للفوضى.
 × لا بد أن يكون حاضرا لحم ودم من يريد الترشح للرئاسة أمام جهة الترشيح.
 × هدى عربي ترفع صورها عبر صفحتها العامة بشكل غير لائق.
 × هدى عربي ليست فتاة صغيرة أو جاهلة بل امرأة راشدة ولكنها تتصابى.
 × هدى أداءها الغنائي جميل ولديها تطريب عال، ولكن نعيب عليها هذه الصور والفيديوهات المنقصة.
 × خسر مان سيتي عصر أمس الأول بهدفين دون رد ليبقى في نقاطه ال16.
 × نتيجة السيتي باعدت بينه والليفر ليصبح الفارق 8 نقاط بنات حفرة.
 × طبق كفاح صالح الكي لهلال الكاردينال وزاد الأوجاع العضال؟
 × نأمل أن يركز المريح ومجلسه على التنافس المجلس بعد أن خرج الفريق من كل المنافسات.
 الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نقول لعلي أسد الرجل إن وقع ما بنفع البطبيط.


ظ،ظ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
 خسائر الهلال ليست قيامة!!
 

*  هزيمة الهلال الثانية في الدوري والتي جاءت بعد أيام من خسارته الأولى على  أرضه أمام هلال كادوقلي اندهش لها الكثيرون وقامت معها القيامة وطفحت  الإنفعالات والهجوم على الجهاز الفني..
* خسارة الهلال أو أي فريق  قمة لمباراتين متتاليتين في الدوري أو حتى ثلاث مباريات يفترض ن تكون أمراً  عادياً.. فحتى الفرق العالمية مثل البارسا والريال واليوفي كثيراً ما  تتعرض للعثرات في دوريات بلادها.
* كل مباراة تحيط بها ظروف معينة وأقوى فريق في العالم غير معصوم عن التعرض للظروف غير المواتية أو لسوء الحظ الذي يتسبب في التعثر.
*  مشكلتنا في السودان هي التحكيم المنحاز الذي يتدخل لمساعدة الهلال في  الخروج من أي مطب يتعرض له في الدوري بسبب ظروف غير مواتية أو لسوء الحظ..
*  لهذا تعودنا أن يحقق الهلال الانتصارات المتواصلة على المستوى المحلي،  وأحياناً يتباهى الإعلام الأزرق بالأرقام القياسية التي يحققها الهلال في  الدوري بعدم الخسارة على أرضه طوال 100 مباراة خاضها على أرضه!!
*  وبالتالي يعتبر الناس خسارة الهلال في مباراتين متتاليتين بالدوري المحلي  كارثة أو أمر غير طبيعي يستدعى الثورة في نادي الهلال وإقالة الجهاز الفني  وإعلان حالة الطوارئ في اتحاد مشجعي الهلال..
* إذا حدث لبرشلونة  مثلما حدث للهلال فهناك يمر الأمر بشكل عادي ولا تحدث الثورات وشطب  اللاعبين وإقالة الجهاز الفني.. لأن أي فريق مهما كان وزنه وحجمه غير معصوم  من الخسارة..
* الهلال خسر أمام هلال كادوقلي بأمدرمان لأن الهلال  جاء للمباراة مسترخياً وغارقاً في عسل الفوز على انيمبا النيجيري والتأهل  لمجموعات دور ال16 لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. ومعتقداً إن الفوز على هلال  الجبال لا يحتاج لمجهود..
* ولم يفطن الجهاز الفني ولاعبو الهلال للمستوى المتطور لهلال كادوقلي والأداء الجيد للاعبيه في المباريات الأخيرة..
*  كما لم يتوقع الهلالاب أن يدير المباراة الحكم الدولي صبري محمد فضل بكل  نزاهة وحيدة وأمانة بعكس حكام كثيرون عودوا الهلال على إتقاذه من أي مطب  يعترضه في الدوري.. لهذا خسر الهلال..
* مباراة الأمل خاضها الهلال  بجدية لتعويض الخسارة أمام هلال كادوقلي.. ولكنه اصطدم بفريق معروف بشراسته  على أرضه ويستفيد من الجماهير الحماسية التي تسانده..
* أظهر  التحكيم بعض الانحياز للهلال مثل تغاضي الحكم عن مخالفة جزاء للأمل في  الشوط الأول وبعده بلحظات احتسب مخالفة غير مقنعة لصالح الهلال ليثور  وينفعل كل الجالسين على دكة احتياطي الأمل.. ليقوم الحكم بإخراج الكرت  الأصفر لأكثر من عضو بالجهاز الفني للأمل وعلى رأسهم المدرب كفاح!!
*  وفي الشوط الثاني حدثت مخالفة جزاء ثانية للأمل ولم يكن أمام الحكم إلا  احتسابها وإلا لحدثت كارثة بعد أن تغاضى عن المخالفة الأولى في الشوط الأول  وتسببت في ثورة الجهاز الفني للأمل..
* وتلاحظ بعد تقدم الأمل من  ركلة جزاء ميل الحكم لاحتساب مخالفات لا وجود لها لصالح الهلال خاصة في  الدقائق الأخيرة للمباراة.. وقد اندهشنا للمخالفة التي احتسبها الحكم ضد  الأمل  أمام منطقة جزائه بعد أن استحوذ المدافع على الكرة  ليأتي مهاجم  الهلال مندفعاً ويصطدم بصدره على ظهر المدافع ويسقط خلفه ويتفاجأ الجميع  باحتساب مخالفة للهلال وسط تذمر لاعبي الأمل!!
* للأسف بعد التحكيم  الجيد لمباراة الهلال أمام هلال كادوفلي عاد التحكيم ليجامل الهلال في  عطبرة ولولا إن خصم الهلال هو الأمل الشرس على أرضه ووسط جمهوره الصاخب لما  تواصلت عثرات الهلال ولعادت حليمة لقديمها..
* الهلال سيؤدي مباراته  التالية أمام الأهلي بعطبرة.. ونفيد اتحاد مشجعي الهلال الذين جحظت عيونهم  وأصابهم القلق من جراء تعثر الهلال مرتين على التوالي.. إن الهلال لن  يحتاج لدعم تحكيمي في مواجهة أهلي عطبرة لأن الاكسبريس في أسوأ حالاته  ويقبع في مؤخرة الترتيب بلا رصيد بعد أن خسر مبارياته الأربع التي خاضها  وآخرها أمام الفلاح الصاعد بعطبرة..
* بذمتكم يا اتحاد مشجعي الهلال  اتركوا الهلال بدون دعومات تحكيمية.. حتى تضفي الإثارة وقوة التنافس على  الدوري فتعود المدرجات للامتلاء بالجماهير مما يساعد في تطور اللعبة.

زمن إضافي
*  لا اعتقد إن المريخ سيستفيد من عثرات الهلال في الدوري في وجود مدرب  المصارعة الحرة الجاهل بكل  شيء عن المريخ.. وعن منافسيه في الدوري  المحلي..
* كما أن إيقاف وبيع بكري المدينة سؤثر بشدة على فريق  المريخ ويكفي إن المريخ كان قريباً من خسارة أول مباراة له في الدوري أمام  الأهلي مروي بكريمة.. لولا براعة وخبرة العقرب.
* تحقيق المريخ للانتصارات في الدوري مسئولية اللاعبين وحدهم بعيداً عن تهريجات نجوم أو مدربي المصارعة الحرة!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من تدريب المريخ امس













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجاة كبري .. سوداكال يفاوض مدرب تونسي لخلافه الجزائري ايت الله
.
.

كشف مدرب تونسي معروف اليوم الثلاثاء عن مفاوضات بينه ومرشح الرئاسة في نادي المريخ ادم سودكال وقالت مصادر ان خلافات عدم رضا يحدث الان بين المدرب الجزائري ايت الله عبد الملك وسوداكال وان الاخير ينوي اقالته من تدريب الجهاز الفني والتعاقد مع المدرب التونسي والذي اكد  ان الاتفاق المالي بينه وسوداكال متعثر بسبب مقترح منحه راتب شهري 2 الف دولار فقط فيما طالب المدرب ب(5) الف دولار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يطمح لمفاجأة المريخ بأم درمان





طوى حي العرب بورتسودان ملف مباراته امام مريخ الفاشر التي كسبها الفريق بهدفين لهدف في الجولة الرابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
ووصلت بعثة الفريق إلى الخرطوم لمواجهة المريخ يوم بعد غدٍ في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين في مسابقةالدوري الممتاز.
ويطمح السوكرتا في تحقيق الفوز على المريخ والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.
وأبدى  النور طه باشري سكرتير النادي تفاؤله في قدرة الفريق على الظهور بمستوى  مميز أمام المريخ مبينًا أن السوكرتا عانى بشدة من سوء الإعداد في البداية  قياسًا بالأندية التي واجهها ولكنه حاليًا وصل مرحلة مناسبة من الجاهزية  بدرجة تمكنه من تقديم أفضل ماعنده أمام المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلافات بين شداد ولجنة ديون أسامة عطا المنان
.
.
رفض البروفيسر كمال حامد شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم كل مقترحات وتوصيات لجنة مراجعة ديون امين مال اتحاد الكرة السابق أسامة عطا المنان والتي كونت في الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة لاتحاد الكرة وقالت مصادران خلافات نشبت بين اللجنة وشداد بسبب بعض القرار التي تتمثل في المديونيات وان شداد أخبر اللجنة انه رفع كل شيء الي الفيفا وليس هناك داعي لأي قرار من اللجنة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن استقالة هيثم مصطفي من تدريب الهلال
.
.

رجحت مصادر خاصة  ان مدرب الهلال هيثم مصطفي قال للمقربين منه انه سوف يتقدم باستقالته من تدريب الهلال حال اصرار رئيس الهلال أشرف الكاردينال علي عودة الثنائي بن فرج وبولعيدات وقال البرنس ان وضع رأي واضح وصريح وقال برنس الكرة السودانية إنه فوجئ بمستوى الثنائي، مضيفاً بأن النادي لم يكن في حاجة إلى خدماتهما.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة --- مزمل ابو القاسم

فهود واسود

اذا كانت هناك فائدة ترجى من تعرض الهلال للخسارة في مباراتيين متتاليتين في الدوري الممتاز فتنحصر في انها ذكرت الناس بوجود مسابقة للدوري في الموسم الحالي ..

خلت مدرجات الملاعب من الجمهور بعد موسمين كئيبين تم فيهما تنظيم بطولة الدوري بطريقة المجموعتين , فأصاب المسابقة هزال شديد وضعف متصل انعكس في النهج السيئ الذي اختتم به دوري الموسم السابق عندما تمردت الاندية وجاهرت برغبتها في الانسحاب من الدوري وشرعت في تحويل قولها الى عمل حتى تدخل المجلس العسكري وانقذ المسابقة بتبرعه لكل ناد بخمسمائة الف جنيه , وتكفلت حكومة ولاية النيل الابيض باستضافة فرق دوري التحدي..

المرحلة الثانية لدوري النخبة اختصرت في دورة واحدة ادى فيها كل فريق سبع مباريات فقط , اما دوري التحدي الذي تتنافس فيه الفرق على جائزة (تجنب الهبوط) ليس إلا, فقد تم تنظيمه , او فلنقل كلفتته بطريقة اقل ماتوصف بانها مهينة للمسابقة وتزدري كل القواعد والانظمة المعروفة لتنظيم المسابقات الكروية المتصلة بالدوري..

اجبرت الفرق على اداء مباراة كل 48 ساعة في ثلاث ملاعب تنتمي لولاية النيل الابيض وتعرض اللاعبون لضغط يفوق طاقة احتمال البشر ولاحقتهم الاصابات لانهم لم يجدوا وقتا للراحة ..

في الوقت نفسه عانى المدربون من عدم وجود وقت للتدريبات بل لم يتمكنوا من اراحة لاعبيهم المجهدين , ولم ينالوا اي فرصة لتصحيح اخطاء فرقهم لانهم لعبوا بطريقة اقل ماتوصف بانها خالية من الرحمة ..

الأرقام تؤكد ان الاتحاد الحالي اشرف على ادارة ثلاث مسابقات للدوري ومسابقتين للكأس منذ انتخابه في خواتيم العام 2017 ونافست كل واحدة منها الأخرى في الكلفتة وضعف التنظيم..

المسابقة الأولى اختتمت بطريقة (دفن الليل اب كراعا بره ) وتم إلزام الفرق بأداء مباراة كل 48 ساعة في خواتيم موسم طويل امتد احد عشر شهراً , ولعلنا نذكر كيف فرضت لجنة المسابقات على المريخ ان يسافر الى شندي لمنازلة الأرسنال بعد 48 ساعة من موعد مباراته امام الهلال في ختام الممتاز مثلما فرضت على اهلي شندي ان يسافر الى الخرطوم لمنازلة الهلال في ختام الكأس بعد 48 ساعة من موعد مباراته امام المريخ..

الموسم الذي تلاه تعرضت فيه مسابقة الدوري للتشليح بتنظيمها بطريقة المجموعتين , بإدعاء ان الاتحاد يستهدف تقليص عدد اندية الممتاز وتقليل عدد المباريات التي يؤديها كل فريق..

لم تتحقق الغاية واظهرت التجربة عيوباً كبيرة بل قضت على الإثارة المصاحبة للدوري بعد ان حصرت جائزة عشر اندية على اللعب لتجنب الهبوط , ومع ذلك اصر الاتحاد على معاودة الكرة في الموسم الذي يليه ونظم الدوري بذات الطريقة المتخلفة , بعد ان انتهك نظامه الأساسي وقلص عدد الأندية الى رقم احادي (17) منتهكاً مادة ملزمة تنص على ان عدد الأندية للممتاز ثمانية عشر..

تعثرت التجربة لأنها قامت اصلاً على فكر متعثر ونهج متعنت , يتدخل رئيس الاتحاد في كل تفاصيله ويسمح لنفسه بتعديل برمجة المباريات وانتقاد القرارات الصادرة من اللجان القضائية في الاتحاد لتمر المسابقة بمحطة تمرد الأندية التي كادت تتسبب في إلغاء الموسم الكروي ..

اما الدوري الحالي فقد تذكرناه بعد خسارتي الهلال امام هلال كادوقلي والأمل عطبرة ..

برمجة الدوي تحولت الى ساحة تحارب , بامر إداريين مبتدئين , تم تكليفهم بتنظيم وادارة كبرى المسابقات الكروبة في السودان مع ان الاتحادات التي ينتمون اليها فشلت في تنظيم بطولات الدوري الخاصة بها ..

في الموسمين السابقين شهدت منافسة الدوري انخفاضاً مريعاً في معدلات الحضور الجماهيري وتدنياً واضحاً في المستوى الفني , وتضارباً مخلاً في البرمجة الى درجة اعلان تعديل موعد ومكان إحدى المباريات بقرار فردي من رئيس لجنة المسابقات تم إعلانه عبر (الواتساب)..

ذهب مريخ نيالا الى استاد جبل اولياء بينما ظهر خصمه هلال كادوقلي في استاد الخرطوم , وفي بعض المباريات تغيب الحكام لأن لجنتهم نسيت إخطارهم بمواعيد المباريات..

استمرت سياسة الخيار و الفقوس حتى في الموسم الحالي , الذي بدأ بالتأجيل , وفي الموسم قبل الماضي منحت لجنة باني الهلال ميزة استضافة حي الوادي نيالا في استاد الهلال ذهاباً واياباً , كما استبدلت مباراة للأزرق مع هلال كادوقلي بأخرى مع اهلي مروي كي تجنب الهلال مشقة السفر الى جنوب كردفان في العيد , ناسية انها حولت ذلك العبء الى خصمه الجديد..

كذلك حفلت المسابقة بظواهر استبدال المباريات (بطريقة مايطلبه السمتمعون ) وتم تحويل مباراة للهلال مع حي العرب من بورتسودان الى الخرطوم واستبدال اخرى تجمع الأزرق مع الفاتح عطبرة بمبارة  تقام في الخرطوم وتم تبرير القرار بالديباجة الأشهر و الأقبح في تاريخ الكرة السودانية (تقديراً لظروف الهلال الإفريقية)..

في العامين اللذين اشرفت فيهما مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة على تنظيم الدوري , لعبت المسابقة  بلا رعاية لتتضائل مداخيلها المالية على شحتها وقلة مردودها على خزائن الأندية ..

الخلاصة ان مسابقة الدوري التي اكتسبت زخماً كبيراً في مامضى تراجعت وانزوت وتدهورت في المواسم الثلاثة الأخيرة , سيما المسابقة الحالية التي لم يسمع بها احد الا بعد ان تكرر سقوط الهلال في الجوليتين الماضيتين امام هلال كادوقلي والامل عطبرة ..

لولا ضربتي الأسود والفهود لما سمع الناس بالدوري ولما علموا بنتائجه ..

رب ضارة نافعة  ..

 آخر الحقائــــق

ثورة الحديد والنار كوت الوصيف بالنار ..

هزيمتان قذفتا بالمدعوم الى قاع الترتيب..

المصيبة ان مباراتهم المقبلة مع الإكسبريس..

والتي تليها مع اهلي شندي !..

ادركوا الهلال قبل ان يتهدده الهبود يا اولاد الحلال..

نطمئن جماهير الأزرق بأن فريقها قادر على تجنب المركز الطيش , لكننا لانضمن له بأن لايلعب في السنترليق..

في عطبرة لقبوا الهلال بعربة الفرملة ..

صحيفة الأسياخ تخصصت في الهجوم على مدربي الهلال !..

قالت إيه : الجنزال ضيع الهلال!.

الهلال من يوموا ضايع يا الرشيد..

جديده بأنه بات يخسر محلياً بإستمرار بعد ان تخصص في حصد الهزائم الجوية بكل الأحجام..

هلالابي متفائل أكد انه غير متشائم من هزيمتي الأسود والفهود , لأنه يتعامل معها بمبدأ (نشاهد غداً)..

هزائم الدوري مقدمة لما سيحدث في مجموعات الأبطال..

ابو القاسم الأمل (ابوي يافارس الحوبة )!..

فارس المذكور اعلاه لاعلاقة له بفارس عبدالله ظهير الهلال الأيسر..

ابوالقاسم في اي مكان حاسم (ابوي دخري السنين لينا )..

الهلال مضروب مرتين وجمال سالم نجم المباراتين!..

ولدنا انقذ المدعوم من اهداف بالجملة ..

مطلوب من اولاد الصاقعة تطبيق مقولة (التالتة واقعة)..

الكع ياحسن عبد السلام , المولد مايفوتكم ..

هي تمشي مشي مششاً مششا..

صوت الأمل جاني من نومي صحاني ..

جماهير الإكسبريس تنتظر ملاقاة الجنينة على احر من الجمر..

هتفت لمدرب المدعوم (بس إنت حاول بيت )!..

عطبرة الثورة نفر ..

سايقها صلاح وغالبها ابو القاسم ..

ابوعاقلة إفتقد التعقل بإرتكابه ركلة جزاء في الزمن الصعب..

آخـــر خبــــر : امام اهلي عطبرة فرصة سانحة لإفتتاح رصيده في الدوري خصماً على الجنيــــنية..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية------ عبدالله ابو وائل

الهلال (حمل وديع) أمام (الفهود) و(الأسود)!! 

[لم استغرب خسارة الهلال من هلال كادوقلي والأمل العطبراوي، رغم تأهله لدور المجموعات من أبطال أفريقيا!!
[الهلال الذي لم يشهد استقراراً في الجهاز الفني لا يمكن أن يصمد أمام الفرق المحلية دعك من الفرق الأفريقية !
[كان من الطبيعي أن يخسر الهلال من (أسود الجبال) نتيجة تواضع مستوى اللاعبين وإحساسهم بالغرور نتيجة ما تحقق لهم أمام (أنيمبا) الذي (هبط) إلى الكونفدرالية، وكان الأحق بالعبور لمجموعات الأبطال!
[و(انكسار) الهلال أمام الأمل العطبراوي توقعه الكثيرون إلا الجهاز الفني للهلال، الذي تفاجأ بالخسارة من فريق لم يكن يملك سجل تفوق على الأزرق !
[الهلال الذي (استأسد) على (أنيمبا) كان (حملاً وديعاً) أمام (أسود الجبال) و(فهود الشمال)!
[الحقيقة التي لا تقبل الجدل أن الهلال ليس بأفضل من المريخ رغم مغادرة الأحمر لبطولة الأبطال من دورها التمهيدي لثلاثة مواسم على التوالي، ولولا الظروف الإدارية التي يمر بها (الزعيم) لوصل إلى مراحل متقدمة وربما فاز بلقب الأبطال في وجود هذه المجموعة المتميزة من اللاعبين!.
[لم يستفد الهلال من (القوة المالية الضاربة) في بناء فريق المستقبل وظلت إدارته تتخبط في اتخاذ قرارات (حوية) مرة بإنهاء عقود (محترفين) وتارة أخرى بشطب (وطنيين) وكثيراً جداً يتم طرد (مدربين)!
[وصول الهلال لمجموعات الأبطال سيكون وبالاً على الفريق في ظل تواضع مستويات لاعبيه ونخشى على الأزرق من (الهزائم الجوية) التي ظل يأتي بها الفريق خلال مشاركات سابقة!
[في الهلال يتخذ الرئيس القرارات منفرداً فهو الذي يدفع وبالتالي فهو الذي يشطب ويسجل ويطرد ويأمر!!
[(الحمل الوديع) لا يجرؤ على مقاومة (الأسود) و(الفهود) وحتماً فإن ذلك مدخلاً لمزيد من الاستسلام أمام فرق من الوزن الثقيل من شاكلة (زمالك ميشو) و(الترجي) الذي تخصص في هز شباك الهلال بالليل والنهار!
[الهلال (حمل وديع) أمام (الفهود) و(الأسود)!!
مشهد أول
[يترقب الوسط الرياضي قرعة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لمعرفة مصير الهلال الذي يتواضع هذه الأيام بالخسارة من فرق محلية لا يشرف على تدريبها مدربون أجانب ولا يرأس مجالس إداراتها (رأسمالية)!
[نخشى على فريق (القوة المالية الضارب) من الضرب القوي!
مشهد أخير
[ يتابع الرياضيون مساء اليوم لقاء فريقي الدفاع والعباسية في دوري السيدات بملعب الصحافة.
[ويتابعون مساء الغد بإستاد الخرطوم مباراة التحدي والكرنك.
[دوري السيدات يُحظى باهتمام متعاظم!
*

----------

